# What’s the most infuriating thing about your Arteon?



## Ljk0916 (Dec 14, 2020)

What do you guys find as the most annoying thing about your Arteon? Mine is the rattle from the passenger door/b pillar area that the dealer can’t seem to fix. The dealer already insulated the fuel line that rattled just like my 19 GLI that got traded off for the Arteon.


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

The fact there’s no hardware dimmer switch for the instrument panel lighting. 

Getting blasted in the face by two screens at full brightness when driving at night is no fun, but making the only way to control their brightness a touch sensitive slider buried in a menu you can’t even access while driving is actually evil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Only thing for me is the sunroof shade opens just slightly on its own. I close it fully every time but it just likes to slide back every time I see it. My CC did the same thing


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

The facts that the rear window don't go all the way down. (for my dog lol)

Other than that, I used to be annoyed getting flashed by others at night on dark roads. I think it's because of the excessive glare on the 2019 models (headlights).
I used to get upset, but I don't care anymore and just enjoy seeing where I'm going.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

the rear traffic alert. i cannot back out of my driveway without it going off and the car slamming on its brakes. im at factory height too, which is why i have not lowered my car yet.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

The fact you design two LED strips inside the headlights for all models, but only the higher trims actually use it for a turn signal (why?!), definitely the back up sensor going off when nothing is back there, and to follow that, the front sensor loves to go off too soon as well. I think the rear windows can't go all the way down due to the sharp curve on the back of the door where it meets the fender, but yes, still annoying nonetheless. I wish we also had that cubby divider in the trunk so we had a place to put our owners manual without it sliding around all the time.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Automatic transmission


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

SpokaneGTI said:


> The fact there’s no hardware dimmer switch for the instrument panel lighting.
> ...buried in a menu you can’t even access while driving...


Yeah that's a good one. I removed all the in motion inhibits on everything with OBDeleven.
But still, a wheel on the dash is sooo much better.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Toyin said:


> Automatic transmission


I second that. The Toyota transmission is too lazy and slow. 

DSG please!!!


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Toyin said:


> Automatic transmission


^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Something in my drivers side door slightly buzzes when bass is going. I have the r-Line SEL-P stereo... so I hear it quite often... I’m thinking it may be a wire to the ambient lighting... INFURIATING


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

No R Line engine upgrade, the R line should include a forced induction V6 in the neighborhood of low 300 HP. The R line should be more than just cosmetic.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

The G Man said:


> No R Line engine upgrade, the R line should include a forced induction V6 in the neighborhood of low 300 HP. The R line should be more than just cosmetic.


R-line has always been a cosmetic upgrade, just like Audi’s S-line. What you’re describing just came out in the form of the Arteon R, albeit with a 315-hp 2.0T instead of a V6. I don’t think we’ll ever see a V6 in a non-SUV VW ever again.

I think the 2021 facelift was the perfect time to give the regular 268-hp engine a 20 hp bump to make it a more compelling proposition. Since the Arteon engine is a detuned version of the Mk 7 Golf R, it would have been fine to take it back to the 288-hp rating of that engine since the Mk 8 Golf R got a 27 hp bump from that number.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Ali B said:


> R-line has always been a cosmetic upgrade, just like Audi’s S-line. What you’re describing just came out in the form of the Arteon R, albeit with a 315-hp 2.0T instead of a V6. I don’t think we’ll ever see a V6 in a non-SUV VW ever again.
> 
> I think the 2021 facelift was the perfect time to give the regular 268-hp engine a 20 hp bump to make it a more compelling proposition. Since the Arteon engine is a detuned version of the Mk 7 Golf R, it would have been fine to take it back to the 288-hp rating of that engine since the Mk 8 Golf R got a 27 hp bump from that number.


With vw going electric, even the big suv will soon have smaller engines with some sort of electric assist. Its not just the engine, how about an arteon r with sport seats? Carbon fiber trims? Sport suspension? Bigger swap bars?


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

The G Man said:


> With vw going electric, even the big suv will soon have smaller engines with some sort of electric assist. Its not just the engine, how about an arteon r with sport seats? Carbon fiber trims? Sport suspension? Bigger swap bars?


Those European R-line seats with R logo look amazing. I think with sales of only a couple thousand units per year, I’m not sure the Arteon in its present form will even last in this country through the full life cycle. We should perhaps be thankful that it even exists in this SUV-crazy market. I think expecting a bunch of options and configurations is wishful thinking. I’m happy they reduced the trim levels and FWD/AWD combinations. With so few sales, it was crazy to have so many permutations.


----------



## attofarad (Apr 17, 2014)

Poor NAV routing. It wants to take me an hour+ out of the way when I go from San Jose to Kirkwood ski area. Maybe I haven't figured out some route option control, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Ali B said:


> Those European R-line seats with R logo look amazing. I think with sales of only a couple thousand units per year, I’m not sure the Arteon in its present form will even last in this country through the full life cycle. We should perhaps be thankful that it even exists in this SUV-crazy market. I think expecting a bunch of options and configurations is wishful thinking. I’m happy they reduced the trim levels and FWD/AWD combinations. With so few sales, it was crazy to have so many permutations.


A stand alone sport seat option in the US will be nice but I am afraid you are right, most people do not want to pay another $3000 for a seat option. 
While VW is quite happy turning out big SUVs like the Atlas, I still see the Arteon or a form of it in VW's future with some sort of electric assist. The design is aerodynamic which is a great start for a EV or hybrid.
As far as trim levels, the Arteon has way too many, probably 2 trim levels are enough, maybe a max of 3. Like I mentioned before, some high end options would be nice, rather it would be factory, dealer or port installed.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

The G Man said:


> While VW is quite happy turning out big SUVs like the Atlas, I still see the Arteon or a form of it in VW's future with some sort of electric assist. The design is aerodynamic which is a great start for a EV or hybrid.


This already exists as the Arteon eHybrid, but sadly is not available in the USA. I would love to get one if it was. My other car is a hybrid, and there are aspects of it (like the quietness during EV mode, and the lack of fumes when parking in the garage) that I would love to have on the Arteon. The Arteon eHybrid is not very fast though (0 to 60-ish in 7.8 seconds) 😄









Zero local emissions: Arteon and Arteon Shooting Brake available with plug-in hybrid drive from 26 November


Volkswagen’s hybrid offensive is gaining even more momentum: the new Arteon (Arteon eHybrid – fuel consumption l/100 km (NEFZ): combined 1.3; power consumption in kW/h/100 km: combined 12.0; CO2-emissions combined in g/km: 30; efficiency class: A+; fuel consumption l/100 km (WLTP) combined: 1.1...




www.volkswagen-newsroom.com


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

The G Man said:


> A stand alone sport seat option in the US will be nice but I am afraid you are right, most people do not want to pay another $3000 for a seat option.
> While VW is quite happy turning out big SUVs like the Atlas, I still see the Arteon or a form of it in VW's future with some sort of electric assist. The design is aerodynamic which is a great start for a EV or hybrid.
> As far as trim levels, the Arteon has way too many, probably 2 trim levels are enough, maybe a max of 3. Like I mentioned before, some high end options would be nice, rather it would be factory, dealer or port installed.


Why would sport front seats be $3000? I think Audi used to or still does charge $500 for sport front seats on the B9 A4. I think they would have had to include it in the model price and not make them optional. For a low volume model, I am surprised how the 2021 Arteons for different world markets still have so much variation (different taillights and rear diffuser, sport seats on R-lines in Europe vs regular seats on R-lines in North America, 8.0" infotainment in the U.S. with volume & tuning knob vs 9.2" infotainment screen in Europe).


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Ali B said:


> Why would sport front seats be $3000? I think Audi used to or still does charge $500 for sport front seats on the B9 A4. I think they would have had to include it in the model price and not make them optional. For a low volume model, I am surprised how the 2021 Arteons for different world markets still have so much variation (different taillights and rear diffuser, sport seats on R-lines in Europe vs regular seats on R-lines in North America, 8.0" infotainment in the U.S. with volume & tuning knob vs 9.2" infotainment screen in Europe).


The brain trust at VW might think they know the demographic in the US, according to them, we want a big 4 door sedan with tons of room in the backseat, lots of techs and lost of standard options. The fact is that most Arteon owners do not need those roomy backseat and most would gladly trade a few inches in the back seat for a shorter car that is more sporty. Let the people who want roomy backseat buy the Atlas or the Passat.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Funny, that was a big reason I bought the arteon. I _wanted_ a GLI with some options to upgrade, but that back seat was not going to work for my two kids, who are still growing.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

I have the same rattle. (Top right of the door card right where it meets the B-pillar. 
^I find that wedding a microfiber between the two panels and shutting the door eliminates it.

For me, it's rattles... Rattles, rattles, oh and more rattles. I had a rattle in the upper control cluster which I ended up solving by removing one of the screws (Never put it back), one in the the trim on the passenger door (cotton pushed between the two panels eliminated that), and a driver door rattle also. (I lean my leg up against it while driving so it's not so pronounced).

The only other thing is that I wish the front sensors were a bit more sensitive. I feel that it takes way too long to recognize a vehicle in front of it. Sometimes, mine won't even recognize a car at all...


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> The fact there’s no hardware dimmer switch for the instrument panel lighting.
> 
> Getting blasted in the face by two screens at full brightness when driving at night is no fun, but making the only way to control their brightness a touch sensitive slider buried in a menu you can’t even access while driving is actually evil.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got the OBD11 immediately and turned off that "not able to adjust while driving" thing.......


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

The G Man said:


> The brain trust at VW might think they know the demographic in the US, according to them, we want a big 4 door sedan with tons of room in the backseat, lots of techs and lost of standard options. The fact is that most Arteon owners do not need those roomy backseat and most would gladly trade a few inches in the back seat for a shorter car that is more sporty. Let the people who want roomy backseat buy the Atlas or the Passat.


I have a few issues with your statement. The Arteon was not developed for the US market. As another member posted above, the backseat is crucial for growing families. I have an 8 yr old and a baby due any minute. Baby seat fits great and with room to spare. So why would you arbitrarily say people like me, with a growing family shouldn’t have the choice of an Arteon and rather only be given a Passat and an Atlas, which isn’t even in the same class as my only choices under the brand?

for the record I also have an Atlas which my wife drives.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I have the same rattle. (Top right of the door card right where it meets the B-pillar.
> ^I find that wedding a microfiber between the two panels and shutting the door eliminates it.
> 
> For me, it's rattles... Rattles, rattles, oh and more rattles. I had a rattle in the upper control cluster which I ended up solving by removing one of the screws (Never put it back), one in the the trim on the passenger door (cotton pushed between the two panels eliminated that), and a driver door rattle also. (I lean my leg up against it while driving so it's not so pronounced).
> ...


You must have a Friday afternoon build.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> I have a few issues with your statement. The Arteon was not developed for the US market. As another member posted above, the backseat is crucial for growing families. I have an 8 yr old and a baby due any minute. Baby seat fits great and with room to spare. So why would you arbitrarily say people like me, with a growing family shouldn’t have the choice of an Arteon and rather only be given a Passat and an Atlas, which isn’t even in the same class as my only choices under the brand?
> 
> for the record I also have an Atlas which my wife drives.


Sounds like the arteon is perfect for your needs but the atlas is the family hauler. Buyers of 4 door coupes traditionally are not looking for a car to fit the needs of a growing family, thats one of the reason why suv and mini vans are so popular. Personally, I am looking for a comfortable sedan with a hint of sportiness and the arteon fits My needs. If vw offer a coupe version or just a short version, even better.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

K then


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

The G Man said:


> Sounds like the arteon is perfect for your needs but the atlas is the family hauler. Buyers of 4 door coupes traditionally are not looking for a car to fit the needs of a growing family, thats one of the reason why suv and mini vans are so popular. Personally, I am looking for a comfortable sedan with a hint of sportiness and the arteon fits My needs. If vw offer a coupe version or just a short version, even better.


LOL!, I specifically traded in my 2018 Tiguan SE 4Motion for the Arteon...due to my growing family needs. 
wife and I just had our first son and I traded in my Tiguan because the trunk/cargo space was terrible. couldn't fit the stroller in properly, but could just fine in the Arteon (most likely the fastback design).

granted that I was already planning on getting the Arteon, but the space it provided and the sporty design is right up my alley. 

also for the record, my wife drives an Atlas VR6 4Motion...I still got the Arteon.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

If you want a smaller sporty sedan, then the GLI is the way to go. For me the Arteon is the perfect car for our family with 2 teenagers. With the rear space and the cargo space it's become our default family hauler. With it's hatchback the Arteon is ideal for those who are looking for the space and convenience of a small SUV/Crossover but still want a sport sedan (emphasis on sedan).


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

seems like many arteon owners in here has a atlas as well, i can see why one would not want two big suvs in the driveway. Funy that the arteon has reside to that role, the alternate car to a suv in a growing family. Perhaps its the low price point that attracts the family sedan buyers or maybe the loyal vw owners. Most of arteon’s competitor‘s demographics is not the family man with children who worry about space for a stroller, the arteon may have carve out a niche in the 5 door coupe segment.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Thankfully we have you here to tell us why we buy the cars we buy and how to use them. Also love the insight you have into the family lives of people on the internet you don’t know.

PS. I have two big SUV’s in my driveway. I also don’t consider the Arteon to have a low price point.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

bgc996 said:


> Thankfully we have you here to tell us why we buy the cars we buy and how to use them. Also love the insight you have into the family lives of people on the internet you don’t know.


What big happy Arteon Family we got here,


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Thankfully we have you here to tell us why we buy the cars we buy and how to use them. Also love the insight you have into the family lives of people on the internet you don’t know.
> 
> PS. I have two big SUV’s in my driveway. I also don’t consider the Arteon to have a low price point.


Why so much anger? We are just having a friendly discussion here. i am sure I am not the only one who wants a version of the arteon with more power and handling. Have. Nice holiday my friend.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

Nope I’m not angry bud. I am just engaging in debate with you because I don’t agree with what you are saying. You make assumptions across the board, saying VW doesn’t know their demographics. You claim to know the demographics better and said people like me with growing families should only be allowed the option of an Atlas or a Passat. That’s just BS in my opinion. Yet, you get 3 Arteon owners saying the same thing, the larger back seat is appealing to us. More power? Sure, that’s always nice. Easily achievable via aftermarket but agree a real R version stateside would be awesome. Better handling? Have you driven a 4Motion? It handles like it’s on rails.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

bgc996 said:


> Nope I’m not angry bud. I am just engaging in debate with you because I don’t agree with what you are saying. You make assumptions across the board, saying VW doesn’t know their demographics. You claim to know the demographics better and said people like me with growing families should only be allowed the option of an Atlas or a Passat. That’s just BS in my opinion. Yet, you get 3 Arteon owners saying the same thing, the larger back seat is appealing to us. More power? Sure, that’s always nice. Easily achievable via aftermarket but agree a real R version stateside would be awesome. Better handling? Have you driven a 4Motion? It handles like it’s on rails.


I have the 4 motion, handling can certainly improve. Its pretty obvious you do not agree with me, but we can agree to disagree. The demographic for a 4 door coupe is not someone with a family in mind, minivans and suv are more practical for that purpose, why do you think families are not running out to buy 4 door coupes? This is my 4th 4 door coupe, my first one was an A7, then a CLS550 and a S5, as you may have notice, those 4 door coupes are not exactly family cars. I did mentioned that arteon might have open up a sub segment with the huge back seats. Perhaps in here I am the minority demographic. i remember there was a few members in here coming from Audi S cars.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> I have the same rattle. (Top right of the door card right where it meets the B-pillar.
> ^I find that wedding a microfiber between the two panels and shutting the door eliminates it.
> 
> For me, it's rattles... Rattles, rattles, oh and more rattles. I had a rattle in the upper control cluster which I ended up solving by removing one of the screws (Never put it back), one in the the trim on the passenger door (cotton pushed between the two panels eliminated that), and a driver door rattle also. (I lean my leg up against it while driving so it's not so pronounced).
> ...


I read that VW/Audi are going to be spending more R&D dollars on fixing interior noise. I have the same problem the door trims dont so much rattle, but have a dull rubbing sound over the bumps. Drives me nuts... my wife doesn't hear it. I took my 2008 S5 out this morning in the cold and the door panel rattled and buzzed like crazy until the car was warm.
its one of the most annoying things about VW/Audi build problems in my opinion.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> I read that VW/Audi are going to be spending more R&D dollars on fixing interior noise. I have the same problem the door trims dont so much rattle, but have a dull rubbing sound over the bumps. Drives me nuts... my wife doesn't hear it. I took my 2008 S5 out this morning in the cold and the door panel rattled and buzzed like crazy until the car was warm.
> its one of the most annoying things about VW/Audi build problems in my opinion.


Its not just Audi, VW, BMW has rattle problems as well. Mercedes and Lexus seem to be a bit better but some model are worst then others rattle wise . Jaguar was one of the worst when it comes to rattles, guessing the brits dont care much about interior noise. As cars get quieter and quieter, rattles are becoming more and more apparent. There are a bunch of small rattles in my arteon that comes and goes, much like you, the wife dont hear them.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

The G Man said:


> I have the 4 motion, handling can certainly improve. Its pretty obvious you do not agree with me, but we can agree to disagree. The demographic for a 4 door coupe is not someone with a family in mind, minivans and suv are more practical for that purpose, why do you think families are not running out to buy 4 door coupes? This is my 4th 4 door coupe, my first one was an A7, then a CLS550 and a S5, as you may have notice, those 4 door coupes are not exactly family cars. I did mentioned that arteon might have open up a sub segment with the huge back seats. Perhaps in here I am the minority demographic. i remember there was a few members in here coming from Audi S cars.


I think the issue is that you state your opinion as if it's fact. I know several A7 owners and a few A5 Sportback owners and all have families. I'm willing to admit that my point of view is skewed. I live in the suburbs and most of my friends have kids as do I. I was able to dig this up about the A7. 

7.6% pre-family 61.2% post family (kids older than 45), young family 16.6%, older family 14.6%.

A larger sedan (standard or 'coupe') is not a single, young man's car of choice.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

SDArteon said:


> I read that VW/Audi are going to be spending more R&D dollars on fixing interior noise. I have the same problem the door trims dont so much rattle, but have a dull rubbing sound over the bumps. Drives me nuts... my wife doesn't hear it. I took my 2008 S5 out this morning in the cold and the door panel rattled and buzzed like crazy until the car was warm.
> its one of the most annoying things about VW/Audi build problems in my opinion.


It's probably the door seals, not uncommon and not unique to VW. This is highly recommended for the issue.

Amazon.com: nextzett 91480615 'Gummi Pflege Stift' Rubber Care Stick - 3.4 fl. oz: Automotive


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

Arteon the family hauler

OR

Arteon the comfortable sports sedan?











Yes, most people with famillies traditionally buy SUVs/minivans but Arteon buyers are not traditional. 😁

Personally for me the Arteon is the perfect unicorn that has the roomy backseat for the kids, the SUV-like cargo space for the family, and it drives like a comfortable sedan "with a hint of sportiness" like The G Man said.

I looked at A LOT of makes and models, and the Arteon is the only one that has the right "ratio" of massive backseat and cargo space I was looking for. And I don't know what crazy magic the VW designers used but the Arteon achieves this amount of rear legroom + cargo space while being _shorter_ than mid-sized sedans like the Accord and Camry!

Unlike others who have chimed in though, my other car is not an SUV -- It's an Accord hybrid with very little trunk space. My Arteon is my primary cargo hauler for Costco runs etc and it excels at meeting my family's needs... all while looking good


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

KCJeep said:


> It's probably the door seals, not uncommon and not unique to VW. This is highly recommended for the issue.
> 
> Amazon.com: nextzett 91480615 'Gummi Pflege Stift' Rubber Care Stick - 3.4 fl. oz: Automotive


I do not have rattles, but I do hear some wind noise from the windows especially at speeds above 60mph. Applying Gummi Pflege on my door seals reduced the wind noise significantly. It's still not totally gone, but I can live with it.

I read that the European Arteons have the "Acoustic Pack" option that provides sound-insulated front windows and "additional interior noise suppression"; kinda wish we had that option here.


----------



## eteather (Feb 25, 2020)

The G Man said:


> I have the 4 motion, handling can certainly improve. Its pretty obvious you do not agree with me, but we can agree to disagree. The demographic for a 4 door coupe is not someone with a family in mind, minivans and suv are more practical for that purpose, why do you think families are not running out to buy 4 door coupes? This is my 4th 4 door coupe, my first one was an A7, then a CLS550 and a S5, as you may have notice, those 4 door coupes are not exactly family cars. I did mentioned that arteon might have open up a sub segment with the huge back seats. Perhaps in here I am the minority demographic. i remember there was a few members in here coming from Audi S cars.



I had an A7 before the Arteon.... I chose the Arteon over the A5 sportback because the back seats and hatch were much roomier/bigger... have two kids. My wife drives a (Chevy) SUV that I will replace with an Atlas sometime soon......


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds like the arteon is a good alternative for families who are trying to avoid having too many suv or truck in the driveway. when I had kid duties a long time ago, suv was my choice, not a fastback.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

eteather said:


> I had an A7 before the Arteon.... I chose the Arteon over the A5 sportback because the back seats and hatch were much roomier/bigger... have two kids. My wife drives a (Chevy) SUV that I will replace with an Atlas sometime soon......


My kids are in college so no kids at home, the A7 is a big car but it handled well considering its size and the A5 was a bit smaller in the driver area than I would like. 
Sounds like you are all in with VW, this is my first VW, I must admit, the Arteon is so close to the Audi, its hard to justify paying more for an Audi.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Toyin said:


> I think the issue is that you state your opinion as if it's fact. I know several A7 owners and a few A5 Sportback owners and all have families. I'm willing to admit that my point of view is skewed. I live in the suburbs and most of my friends have kids as do I. I was able to dig this up about the A7.
> 
> 7.6% pre-family 61.2% post family (kids older than 45), young family 16.6%, older family 14.6%.
> 
> A larger sedan (standard or 'coupe') is not a single, young man's car of choice.


Agree, the A7 was a big car, bigger than the Arteon. The Arteon is sized somewhere between the A7 and the A5.

in my opinion, notice I did not state my opinion as if it's fact, Arteon’s direct competitors, stinger, a5, 3 series coupe, 5 series coupe, cla and so on, are cars that are not normally considered to be design as a family in mind. Going back to the first 4 door coupe design, the cls550, in no way that is a family car, more like a guy’s car who do not need to drive his kids around and want the backseat once a while for emergencies. Yet Arteon carved out a sub segment with the larger backseats and the larger cargo space which on the surface seemed brilliant but not sure if it translate into sales volume.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

One "infuriating" thing is our car is so uncommon, theres not much aftermarket parts for it unlike say the GTI.

I for one dislike SUVs.. esp 7 passenger SUVs where the rear trunk space is non existent. I choose the Sienna as my family hauler and mule. Then I wanted something "smaller" for work and random trips with the wife and kids and the Arteon is perfect for me. IMO.. the Arteon isnt the first choice of car for a lot of people. One could get a fully loaded Accord, Camry, Mazda5 for what I paid on my SEL R. Might be missing some bells and whistles but that's a different story. The Arteon is a good compromise for those who cant afford a luxury brand car but wants something "better". 

I find it comfortable, the kids love it, and it can be sporty when it needs to be.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

Jack-e-son said:


> One "infuriating" thing is our car is so uncommon, theres not much aftermarket parts for it unlike say the GTI.
> 
> I for one dislike SUVs.. esp 7 passenger SUVs where the rear trunk space is non existent. I choose the Sienna as my family hauler and mule. Then I wanted something "smaller" for work and random trips with the wife and kids and the Arteon is perfect for me. IMO.. the Arteon isnt the first choice of car for a lot of people. One could get a fully loaded Accord, Camry, Mazda5 for what I paid on my SEL R. Might be missing some bells and whistles but that's a different story. The Arteon is a good compromise for those who cant afford a luxury brand car but wants something "better".
> 
> I find it comfortable, the kids love it, and it can be sporty when it needs to be.


I love the fact that I don't see the Arteon all over the place. Tune and suspension is about all I need personally. The computer is the same as other VWs so you can tinker with all the hidden features with VAG tool or OBD11. Now the Toyota Sienna, what an amazing family car!. When my kids were younger that car was godsend. 3 comfortable rows and MASSIVE cargo space. My wife and I would often scratch our heads when our friends were adamant about buying these huge SUVs and barely could fit the family and luggage.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

buffym said:


> I do not have rattles, but I do hear some wind noise from the windows especially at speeds above 60mph. Applying Gummi Pflege on my door seals reduced the wind noise significantly. It's still not totally gone, but I can live with it.
> 
> I read that the European Arteons have the "Acoustic Pack" option that provides sound-insulated front windows and "additional interior noise suppression"; kinda wish we had that option here.


Yep the acoustics package... not available here. Double glazing on the side windows and extras sound abrobers on the floor and trunk areas. Dont know how many dB’s that buys you, but I suspect its good for wind noise at Autobahn speeds, so maybe not that worth it in USA.

I have used the Gummi Pflege, for many years, but its not the door seals... although I do know what that sound is like.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Something in my drivers side door slightly buzzes when bass is going. I have the r-Line SEL-P stereo... so I hear it quite often... I’m thinking it may be a wire to the ambient lighting... INFURIATING



Wanted to update the thread on this - 

The dealer said that the metal clips that hold the drivers door trim / ambient lighting wiring in place can vibrate off of the door itself. They put some felt tape where they would make contact and POOF. Gone. Would have done it myself, but it is a brand new car, and they are doing all of this stuff for me for free.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> Wanted to update the thread on this -
> 
> The dealer said that the metal clips that hold the drivers door trim / ambient lighting wiring in place can vibrate off of the door itself. They put some felt tape where they would make contact and POOF. Gone. Would have done it myself, but it is a brand new car, and they are doing all of this stuff for me for free.


Amazing, the dealer actually fixed a rattle,


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

The G Man said:


> Amazing, the dealer actually fixed a rattle,


YES! I'll contact my dealer right away.
I've red a lot of complaints here regarding the passenger door rattles. Lucky, I never got the rattles.
My luck turned 2 weeks ago... It's so bad that it feels like the speaker is broken... Beyond frustrating honestly. I was about to give it a good kick this morning lol.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> YES! I'll contact my dealer right away.
> I've red a lot of complaints here regarding the passenger door rattles. Lucky, I never got the rattles.
> My luck turned 2 weeks ago... It's so bad that it feels like the speaker is broken... Beyond frustrating honestly. I was about to give it a good kick this morning lol.


I have sold cars because of rattles which the dealer cannot fix, so I fully understand how a rattle can ruin an otherwise pleasant driving experience and drive you nuts. For some reason, my wife never hear the rattles or she just learn to accept them. I had some rattles in the clam shell hood which the VW dealer cannot fix, it took me a few months to figure it out, I placed felt tape along the edge of the hood and solved the problem. The dealer simply do not have that much time to troubleshoot a rattle.


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

The G Man said:


> I have sold cars because of rattles which the dealer cannot fix, so I fully understand how a rattle can ruin an otherwise pleasant driving experience and drive you nuts. For some reason, my wife never hear the rattles or she just learn to accept them. I had some rattles in the clam shell hood which the VW dealer cannot fix, it took me a few months to figure it out, I placed felt tape along the edge of the hood and solved the problem. The dealer simply do not have that much time to troubleshoot a rattle.


Sounds like your dealer really rattled your confidence in them. 😄


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Peckadelic said:


> Wanted to update the thread on this -
> 
> The dealer said that the metal clips that hold the drivers door trim / ambient lighting wiring in place can vibrate off of the door itself. They put some felt tape where they would make contact and POOF. Gone. Would have done it myself, but it is a brand new car, and they are doing all of this stuff for me for free.


This is exactly the noise I have. It's gotten 100% worse on the driver's side now too right behind the silver trim. The towel wedged between the door pillar and passenger door killed all rattles over there for me. The main item I had that was rattling to the point I wanted to scream was the cluster above me in the headliner... I fixed _some_ of it by removing the right side screw that is behind the grating around the SOS buttons. (I'm not kidding) and just never put it back in. However, like SD said, whenever I go over bumps or rough roads the whole headliner in front of the sunroof sounds like it's going to rattle off the car along with the door grab on the passenger side. 

Following that... @SDArteon , if you wedge a facemask between the sunroof and the headliner! It'll kill the rattle.... LOL! (I'm not joking.)

So I have-
A cloth between the door and pillar
Mask between sunroof and headliner
Missing screw (more missing screws in my head too)
A knee wedged up against the door

^That solves the front rattles. Now the back seats are a lost cause.


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

Lack of wireless charging is the most infuriating part to me. Will have to find a local shop that can do this aftermarket. Anyone have recos in north NJ?


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Wanted to update the thread on this -
> 
> The dealer said that the metal clips that hold the drivers door trim / ambient lighting wiring in place can vibrate off of the door itself. They put some felt tape where they would make contact and POOF. Gone. Would have done it myself, but it is a brand new car, and they are doing all of this stuff for me for free.


Wanted to update the thread.. again..

The rattle came back............ Taking it back in. I am going to have them do the same thing (whatever they do) on the passenger door also under the assumption the same thing will happen. This time it sounds like the rattle moved more towards the rear, but still behind the silver trim.


----------



## DjOneShoe (Feb 3, 2003)

The fact that the damn owners manual doesn’t fit in the glove box, or that I can’t fit my larger size water bottle in the cup holder. Oh and the instrument cluster redundancies!!!


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

The “upgraded stereo “ system. By far the worst system I’ve ever heard I don’t even enjoy listening to music anymore. My bmw had the $600 dollar HK upgrade and was amazing honestly. 

Also the fit and finish and transmission. Again, miss the zed f 8 speed from my 440i. Can’t complain too much but if insurance wasn’t almost 180/month cheaper than the a5 Sport back, I wouldn’t have even considered this one. im by no means disgusted with it and quite honestly the style is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpokaneGTI (Jun 26, 2014)

Michael.bramblett said:


> The “upgraded stereo “ system. By far the worst system I’ve ever heard I don’t even enjoy listening to music anymore. My bmw had the $600 dollar HK upgrade and was amazing honestly.
> 
> Also the fit and finish and transmission. Again, miss the zed f 8 speed from my 440i. Can’t complain too much but if insurance wasn’t almost 180/month cheaper than the a5 Sport back, I wouldn’t have even considered this one. im by no means disgusted with it and quite honestly the style is amazing.
> 
> ...


The Dynaudio system in my CC was disappointing too. Hopefully the H/K system in the 2021s is on par with your BMW. 

Fit and finish (hello door rattle) and the Aisin 8 speed are also minor pains for me - really wish we got the 7 speed DSG that Euro Arteons get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

SpokaneGTI said:


> The Dynaudio system in my CC was disappointing too. Hopefully the H/K system in the 2021s is on par with your BMW.
> 
> Fit and finish (hello door rattle) and the Aisin 8 speed are also minor pains for me - really wish we got the 7 speed DSG that Euro Arteons get.
> 
> ...


Agreed I really wanted to hold out for the 21 but.... I couldn’t pass up that deal. The rattles are horrible... lol. B pillar, digital **** pit, front speakers... but oh well. I still really like the car and getting an APR plus tune tomorrow which my service advisor said will really help with the transmission along with the hp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Michael.bramblett said:


> The “upgraded stereo “ system. By far the worst system I’ve ever heard I don’t even enjoy listening to music anymore. My bmw had the $600 dollar HK upgrade and was amazing honestly.
> 
> Also the fit and finish and transmission. Again, miss the zed f 8 speed from my 440i. Can’t complain too much but if insurance wasn’t almost 180/month cheaper than the a5 Sport back, I wouldn’t have even considered this one. im by no means disgusted with it and quite honestly the style is amazing.
> 
> ...


I had fender premium before this, which i thought was the best on the market by a long shot. Dynaudio blows it out of the water. Not sure where you are coming from with this take.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Just my opinion, as is the point of this post.. Never had any rattling, tinny-ness, distortion, etc in my previous cars. Like I said, I came from a Harmon kardon with more channels and higher wattage and before that a bang and Olufsen... I have spent about 4 hours tuning it and just can’t get it right.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Michael.bramblett said:


> The “upgraded stereo “ system. By far the worst system I’ve ever heard I don’t even enjoy listening to music anymore. My bmw had the $600 dollar HK upgrade and was amazing honestly.
> 
> Also the fit and finish and transmission. Again, miss the zed f 8 speed from my 440i. Can’t complain too much but if insurance wasn’t almost 180/month cheaper than the a5 Sport back, I wouldn’t have even considered this one. im by no means disgusted with it and quite honestly the style is amazing.
> 
> ...


The 440i is basically a 3 series which is one of the best sport sedan in its price range, its simply not fair to compare the Arteon to it, The Arteon has a different design intention than the 3 series, the 3 series is all out sport and the Arteon is half luxury and half sporty. The BMW ZF tranny is one of the best tuned tranny on the market, the Arteon's Aisin transmission is slower but I have no problem with it since it shifts smoother than a dual clutch. 
I had a few BMW Harman Kardon system before and the HK has much nicer bass and a more power at mid and high.The Arteon;s audio system was very disappointing at first but it did improve after a few months, I guess the speakers needs break in period as well.


----------



## il_voce (Apr 25, 2019)

VW asked me for feedback on my 2019 Arteon SEL-R. I am posting it here because it (eventually, sorry) gets to what is most infuriating to me.

The Arteon is a triumph of packaging and value. My family occasionally needs to haul a lot of stuff around but we don't want or need an SUV/wagon/van, and we usually ride with one adult in the back seat on long trips. This means that cargo space and rear seat comfort are very important to us. We are also thrifty, so a premium product at near-premium price appeals to us in any consumer good. I found a lot more value in the Arteon than I did in the other cars I was shopping when considering a new vehicle in 2019. The digital cockpit, large sunroof, soft leather seats and ambient lighting stand out as premium features. Plus the car looks great at any angle. Paint is deep, exterior styling is unique and handsome. I also get outstanding sales experience and customer service at my local dealer, Falcone VW.
I hesitated somewhat to give an excellent rating only because some of the safety features are so intrusive that turning them off has become part of my pre-launch routine. Seat belt. Engine on. Radio on. Climate set. Start-stop off. Once I have done that, I turn off the front collision warning/intrusion. It has nearly wrecked me twice by braking when it should not have. I don't trust it to protect me from anything except rapidly approaching pavement. I also dislike and distrust the radar cruise control. I understand why even the closest setting keeps the distance it does (lawyers, man...), but keeping that distance invites drivers to cut in front of me, which causes a reaction by the radar cruise to slow me down, which forces traffic behind me to slow down or pass me, the latter of which results in the car that moments ago was behind me finding a nice large space in front of me to cut into. Repeat this cycle endlessly. It also does not get back up to the set speed with enough urgency once I pull into a clear lane. This often results in the car behind me driving into a tailgating situation even if he is going a reasonable speed. I do not blame that driver for the angry gestures and (usually) inaudible swearing that inevitably occurs. I am sure that radar cruise is a tolerable feature on a sparse highway where the frustrating elements of it won't occur very often or for drivers who don't care to participate at all in managing their speed (lazy or distracted), but for an engaged and defensive driver, it is a total bummer. I would not mind it so much if there were a setting for traditional cruise control to go along with the radar cruise. I will never buy another car with radar cruise if I can help it, even if it means leaving VW for Lada.
Otherwise, great car.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice post voce, the Arteon is lot of car for the money. Most aggressive drivers do not like safety features, it does get in the way of fun driving. As far as radar cruise control, you are asking for a tailgating mode which is a big safety issue as well as a legal issue. If the car accelerate fully after deceleration. it will provide for a very uncomfortable ride for the passengers. So I agree with you, radar cruise control does not work well on today’s busy US highways.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Ugh. Do all Arteons have radar cruise? Or is it limited to some higher trims?


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I drive on Boston highways, land of some of the worst and most inconsiderate drivers anywhere. I've had no issues with ACC. I have my set to the most aggressive setting (for acceleration) and the shortest distance. This works for me. Actually on city streets I find it sometimes accelerates too quickly (APR tune might be partly to blame). Also the only time I've had the car brake for me was when I almost hit the side of my garage (saved me a trip to the auto body shop).

To each their own.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

KCJeep said:


> Ugh. Do all Arteons have radar cruise? Or is it limited to some higher trims?


for MY 20/21 every trim comes with Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking (Front Assist).
but ACC is standard at the SEL trim and higher. so basically all trim except SE. 

if im not in a hurry, i dont mind the ACC. but i agree that it gets in the way more than it helps. guess that means i am just an ******* driver! hahaha


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

also to add (i cannot remember if i posted this once or not) but i really hate the rear assist. 
EVERY time i back out of my driveway the car slams on the brakes and i come to a halt. doesn't matter what approach angle i take or how slow or how much pressure i have on the brakes. the car will ALWAYS come to a screeching halt. but on the other hand i can back into my driveway without an issue, so i find myself just backing into my garage everyday.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> also to add (i cannot remember if i posted this once or not) but i really hate the rear assist.
> EVERY time i back out of my driveway the car slams on the brakes and i come to a halt. doesn't matter what approach angle i take or how slow or how much pressure i have on the brakes. the car will ALWAYS come to a screeching halt. but on the other hand i can back into my driveway without an issue, so i find myself just backing into my garage everyday.


This SAME thing happened to me a few weeks ago backing out a parking space in the parking lot of an auto store! Not a large parking lot, and I even got out of the car to see what the obstruction was, and nothing. The car wouldn't let me back up any further either. I had to pull back in the space, then shift back into reverse, and then it let me leave. Damn technology.


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Wanted to update the thread.. again..
> 
> The rattle came back............ Taking it back in. I am going to have them do the same thing (whatever they do) on the passenger door also under the assumption the same thing will happen. This time it sounds like the rattle moved more towards the rear, but still behind the silver trim.



Another update for the thread.. *This is actually pretty crazy news. *

The dealership is in touch with VW Engineers about the issue. VW is looking into it as a *possible quality issue* - meaning, this could be a defect that is entirely common to the point that they are investigating it to stop it from *occurring in future production*. The investigation is taking place today, I should know in a couple hours what the findings are, and I will post them here. 

*Summary*: Vibration in the front (driver and passenger) doors right behind the silver trim. Almost sounds like broken buzzing when bass hits / variates. So far, they tried the felt tape, which worked a little but it came back. It's kind of like when your friend had a cheap car with huge subs and everything rattled, but in this case centralized to a small area. So far, they are looking at the mounting clips for the trim itself, and it's surroundings. Pretty cool, if you ask me.


----------



## bgc996 (Aug 27, 2004)

oh wow thats interesting. I see a lot of owners having issues with rattles; in my year and 10k mlles on the car I have none. Sunroof shade occasionally makes a noise over rough roads but that's it. I consider myself lucky after reading some of your experiences on here. Rattles suck. I had a MK4 GTI with endless rattles that drove me nuts. Hope they are able to figure out a solution for you.


----------



## Michael.bramblett (Dec 7, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Another update for the thread.. *This is actually pretty crazy news. *
> 
> The dealership is in touch with VW Engineers about the issue. VW is looking into it as a *possible quality issue* - meaning, this could be a defect that is entirely common to the point that they are investigating it to stop it from *occurring in future production*. The investigation is taking place today, I should know in a couple hours what the findings are, and I will post them here.
> 
> *Summary*: Vibration in the front (driver and passenger) doors right behind the silver trim. Almost sounds like broken buzzing when bass hits / variates. So far, they tried the felt tape, which worked a little but it came back. It's kind of like when your friend had a cheap car with huge subs and everything rattled, but in this case centralized to a small area. So far, they are looking at the mounting clips for the trim itself, and it's surroundings. Pretty cool, if you ask me.


I took mine in for the third time in 3 weeks for the digital cockpit, b pillar, and two front speaker rattles. They’ve exhausted everything so created a case with one of the regional people or whatever to come out and look at it. 

Not sure of the validity but the service advisor said they may have to replace the cockpit and cowl,along the b pillar panel and front door panels. Seems outrageous that it would need all of that for just some annoying rattling. But I’ve put 3800 miles on it in about 5 weeks so I just want it fixed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Michael.bramblett said:


> I took mine in for the third time in 3 weeks for the digital cockpit, b pillar, and two front speaker rattles. They’ve exhausted everything so created a case with one of the regional people or whatever to come out and look at it.
> 
> Not sure of the validity but the service advisor said they may have to replace the cockpit and cowl,along the b pillar panel and front door panels. Seems outrageous that it would need all of that for just some annoying rattling. But I’ve put 3800 miles on it in about 5 weeks so I just want it fixed.
> 
> ...


Was this a demo or manager’s car? How many miles did it have when you bought it? Just wondering what the history is since you got $20,000 of the price.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

The paint.. I dont know whats up with the hood but in the 4 months I had it, I have 3 paint chips due to rocks.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

Jack-e-son said:


> The paint.. I dont know whats up with the hood but in the 4 months I had it, I have 3 paint chips due to rocks.


Dude. I had to come to terms with this. Sooo many chips on the front end. I've resigned myself to buying the paint marker from the dealer, and whipping that out when I find another one. It works enough to try and resolve the issue, but nothing long term. I think the only way to avoid this out right is the protective film wrap.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Jack-e-son said:


> The paint.. I dont know whats up with the hood but in the 4 months I had it, I have 3 paint chips due to rocks.


damn, that sucks. 
first thing i did was installed PPF about 8 days after i bought it (only time shop could get me in). in that time of waiting though i got a huge rock hit on my hood, they did their best with paint pens but its still noticeable.


----------



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Jack-e-son said:


> The paint.. I dont know whats up with the hood but in the 4 months I had it, I have 3 paint chips due to rocks.


Yup, just did the first long haul drive in Archie and when I came home, I gained about 15 rock chips on the hood. Pissed me off beyond belief. Half tempted to take it to the dealer. I also formed a "wrinkle" in the hood that's a straight line from dead center to about halfway into the hood? Not sure if someone leaned on the car but won't be able to get it out thanks to it's location and the type of crease it is.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I think I would be less mad if my car wasn't white.. Its so noticeable with the pure white. Its just a speck of black


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

damn guys, that really sucks. Sorry to hear for the both of you, and know I feel your pain.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Rock chips on a low car with a low clam shell hood line, not surprising.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

The G Man said:


> Rock chips on a low car with a low clam shell hood line, not surprising.


This is the first car I've driven that has this issue. 4.5 years in a White sienna 80k miles. NO chips.. Drove a MK6 GTI for a few months, no chips.. MK5 GTI for a year, no chips.. Toyota Matrix for 4 years, no chips.. Drove a Mini Countryman for a bit, no chips.. Q5 for 3 years. No chips.

Unless The GTIs are not considered low then i dont know man.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jack-e-son said:


> This is the first car I've driven that has this issue. 4.5 years in a White sienna 80k miles. NO chips.. Drove a MK6 GTI for a few months, no chips.. MK5 GTI for a year, no chips.. Toyota Matrix for 4 years, no chips.. Drove a Mini Countryman for a bit, no chips.. Q5 for 3 years. No chips.
> 
> Unless The GTIs are not considered low then i dont know man.


Look at the Arteon’s grille and how far the hood comes down on it, most 4 door coups have this problem. Honestly, if I was that concern about paint chips, I would install a front clear wrap.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

The G Man said:


> Look at the Arteon’s grille and how far the hood comes down on it, most 4 door coups have this problem. Honestly, if I was that concern about paint chips, I would install a front clear wrap.


K


----------



## OahuX2 (Jul 23, 2019)

I would love to have a rear wiper. The hatch glass is so close to horizontal, I have to use a water blade to clear the window off in the mornings or after rain to clear it.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

OahuX2 said:


> I would love to have a rear wiper. The hatch glass is so close to horizontal, I have to use a water blade to clear the window off in the mornings or after rain to clear it.


Rain-x, spray wax/detailer or any hydrophobic treatment will do it wonders. I took awhile for me to clean off all the grime and contaminants that was built on from sitting at the dealer. But once that was gone water beads right off. cept the middle.. for me its just a narrow V right down the middle rear window that still has water.


----------



## felix barbosa (Jun 17, 2007)

Haven’t seen this, but coming from a CC and stepping up to a bigger sedan, NO STORAGE! Arm rest storage is shallow. The cubby on the left of the steering wheel can barely hold my garage door opener and the glove box can’t even hold the owners manual???? The CC had those hidden drawers high on the dash. Perfect for toll change and whatever. This car? Hope you got cargo pants.

Full disclaimer: aside from that and no fogs I really do love this car


----------



## Peckadelic (Dec 14, 2020)

Peckadelic said:


> Another update for the thread.. *This is actually pretty crazy news. *
> 
> The dealership is in touch with VW Engineers about the issue. VW is looking into it as a *possible quality issue* - meaning, this could be a defect that is entirely common to the point that they are investigating it to stop it from *occurring in future production*. The investigation is taking place today, I should know in a couple hours what the findings are, and I will post them here.
> 
> *Summary*: Vibration in the front (driver and passenger) doors right behind the silver trim. Almost sounds like broken buzzing when bass hits / variates. So far, they tried the felt tape, which worked a little but it came back. It's kind of like when your friend had a cheap car with huge subs and everything rattled, but in this case centralized to a small area. So far, they are looking at the mounting clips for the trim itself, and it's surroundings. Pretty cool, if you ask me.



Another update on this:

After 8 total visits to the dealership, they have installed rubber buffers inside the front driver and rear doors behind the ambient lighting trim. Upon picking it up the last time, I swear on my life I can still hear a vibration in the driver side. I am going to just deal with it for now, and take it back later. Though, it is about 90% better. I have also noticed (a weird one) that the passenger side trim at the bottom of the door sill (that says r-line or something like that, I can't even remember) vibrates when the car coasts down from 3k RPM... very insanely loud vibration. Simple test was to tap the trip and could hear it vibrate. May handle this one myself with some glue.

Safe to say, rattling has been the single most infuriating thing for an upwards of $50k car, when my 18k MK6 GLI did not rattle at all.

On the engineering topic, their solution was the rubber stuff. A pretty smart one I would think. That's what I imagine a car audio place would do. I think they are now shifting focus on the 21 Arteon, which would make sense. I wonder how the Door assembly is compared to the 20 model (it's like 6-7 pieces I think)


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

So far the "easy open" boot, which seems to be anything but. Ive never got it to work, but then after googling, I realised the ignition has to be off, and you have to have the key on you and in proximity to the rear of the car. So I cant have the engine running and warming up, and load stuff into the boot with the easy open when Ive my hands full. 

Seems the ONLY use is at the supermarket when you are returning to the car with shopping, or going out to your car for the first time with bags.

I can't be the only one disappointed in the specificity of the easy open use case... but maybe its just me being pedantic.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

A rear wiper would be nice but its not found in other fastback, a hidden one without the washer nozzles would be even better. I tried rainx and repel, there is simplly not even of a slope on the rain window for the water to slide off properly.


----------



## tgd2021 (Feb 21, 2021)

Aside from my ongoing infotainment issues since delivery in January (see separate thread “Infotainment black screen at first startup of day”), I’d agree with the “easy open” hatch being not so easy. Also, seems like there’s not a way to have lane keeping set to “off” at each startup automatically? My daily drive takes me on a mix of suburban and partially marked country roads where the system does not like what it sees (and behaves accordingly). If someone knows a way to keep this defaulted off, I would appreciate the heads up.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tgd2021 said:


> Aside from my ongoing infotainment issues since delivery in January (see separate thread “Infotainment black screen at first startup of day”), I’d agree with the “easy open” hatch being not so easy. Also, seems like there’s not a way to have lane keeping set to “off” at each startup automatically? My daily drive takes me on a mix of suburban and partially marked country roads where the system does not like what it sees (and behaves accordingly). If someone knows a way to keep this defaulted off, I would appreciate the heads up.


On my 2019, the first thing I did was turn off the lane assist. Have not had to turn off at start since, it stayed off.


----------



## tgd2021 (Feb 21, 2021)

I wish my 2021 SEL Premium R-Line worked like that. I’ve tried to keep it off through both the infotainment menu and via the gauge cluster menu (accessed by the button on the left stalk), but it‘s back on at every key cycle. The ‘21 OM states “Depending on the country, Lane Assist always switches on after switching on the ignition” so, I guess I’m one of those countries. Startup procedure is now: ignition on, de-activate Start/Stop, de-active Lane Assist, wait 50 seconds for my infotainment to load (due to existing issue), hope back-up camera works. My tractor has more tech and fewer steps. 😂


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

tgd2021 said:


> Aside from my ongoing infotainment issues since delivery in January (see separate thread “Infotainment black screen at first startup of day”), I’d agree with the “easy open” hatch being not so easy. Also, seems like there’s not a way to have lane keeping set to “off” at each startup automatically? My daily drive takes me on a mix of suburban and partially marked country roads where the system does not like what it sees (and behaves accordingly). If someone knows a way to keep this defaulted off, I would appreciate the heads up.


On the 2019 you can switch it off permanently in the infotainment screen.

I turned mine off, after an bad experience on a long trip... I was passing a truck on a two lane highway. The lanes werent that wide, so I inched over a bit towards the white line only to find that the lane assist abruptly nudged the car back in to the lane towards the side of the 6 wheeler and I nearly hit it as I was passing...I was doing 85mph, so you can imgine the drama and curse words!. thanks VW software engineers! Not ready for prime time!


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> On the 2019 you can switch it off permanently in the infotainment screen.
> 
> I turned mine off, after an bad experience on a long trip... I was passing a truck on a two lane highway. The lanes werent that wide, so I inched over a bit towards the white line only to find that the lane assist abruptly nudged the car back in to the lane towards the side of the 6 wheeler and I nearly hit it as I was passing...I was doing 85mph, so you can imgine the drama and curse words!. thanks VW software engineers! Not ready for prime time!


Oh to add, you can most likely disable it with VCDS.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> On the 2019 you can switch it off permanently in the infotainment screen.
> 
> I turned mine off, after an bad experience on a long trip... I was passing a truck on a two lane highway. The lanes werent that wide, so I inched over a bit towards the white line only to find that the lane assist abruptly nudged the car back in to the lane towards the side of the 6 wheeler and I nearly hit it as I was passing...I was doing 85mph, so you can imgine the drama and curse words!. thanks VW software engineers! Not ready for prime time!


The whole autonomous driving industry is not ready for prime time yet. In your situation, more side sensors are needed and another side camera for redundancy, have we learned from the Boeing 737 max yet? The VW lane assist is very aggressive and harder to correct than some of the other side assist systems I have used. It almost feel artificial and when it kicks in, its quite unnerving. However, The warning light on the side mirrors are very useful.
The other VW not ready for prime time technology is the rear cross traffic auto braking, it E brakes sometimes when I back out of my driveway fast. Can you imagine backing into traffic which requires speed but all of a sudden, the car stops.


----------



## saikam (Mar 3, 2021)

I haven’t owned the car long enough yet to find anything that has infuriated me (and hope I don’t, lol), but one annoying this is the system time. 

I live close to the border of EST/CST time zones. A few times a week, I cross into the Eastern time zone and I was surprised that the time doesn’t change automatically. If it’s supposed to, it doesn’t in my vehicle. 

I thought selecting GPS time in the clock settings would remedy this, but it didn’t. Which then made me wonder, what exactly is the purpose of the GPS time setting in the clock setting menu, can anyone tell me? 

I’ve owned a 2011 Honda Odyssey, and now a 2020 Odyssey Elite, and in both the system time would/does change automatically when crossing time zones. So a little disappointing that it doesn’t do so in the Arteon/VW system.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

T16 said:


> So far the "easy open" boot, which seems to be anything but. Ive never got it to work, but then after googling, I realised the ignition has to be off, and you have to have the key on you and in proximity to the rear of the car. So I cant have the engine running and warming up, and load stuff into the boot with the easy open when Ive my hands full.
> 
> Seems the ONLY use is at the supermarket when you are returning to the car with shopping, or going out to your car for the first time with bags.
> 
> I can't be the only one disappointed in the specificity of the easy open use case... but maybe its just me being pedantic.


I use this feature all the time and LOVE it! I never thought I'd even use it. Personally I've never tried it with the car running. If the car is running that _usually_ means I've been in the car. If I need to get in the trunk, I always use the trunk release on the door. I'll have to remember this limitation so that I don't remote start the car when in the grocery store


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

I have hardly driven my SEL P 2021 Arteon. I do like the car, with just a couple of debrief items. The first thing is the interior carpet. It’s not plush at all and seems there isn’t much of a pad underneath which leads to my second item. Road noise. The car has more road noise in the cabin than I would like. Probably due to the cheap carpeting and Im not sure what kind of insulation is in the door panels. Oh and I almost forgot. Why no Homelink transmitter on The rear view mirror or on front sun shade or overhead panel? These things should all be in a car that retails at 49k. Still a very nice car that I will keep for many years.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

I have a 2021 SEL Premium R line, which we love! 

No room in the glove box for the owner manual.....
No Homelink standard .... ordered the replacement mirror with Homelink for $250.00.
No way to reduce the size of the tachometer & speedometer..I have a 2019 Golf R, with the same digital cockpit and you can make them smaller to show more of the map in the middle.
The space for the wireless charging is too tight to the shifter.
These are all very minor details. The car overall is awesome to drive and one of the best-looking cars on the road.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

S'more 07 said:


> I have a 2021 SEL Premium R line, which we love!
> 
> No room in the glove box for the owner manual.....
> No Homelink standard .... ordered the replacement mirror with Homelink for $250.00.
> ...


Let me know how the Homelink Mirror works out for you. I did read onthis forum that you lose the auto dimming of the side mirrors with the new Homelink Mirror.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

The model I bought Mfg Part #000072548B, does keep the auto-dimming feature. 

This interior rearview mirror features a modern frameless design, electronic compass, and auto-dimming functionality all designed for your driving convenience. The 3 integrating HomeLink® buttons can be programmed to operate most garage door openers.

Can be used to replace the existing Factory Auto-Dimming Mirror
Compatible with vehicles that have Rain Sensors or Lane Assist/Front Assist Camera
I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

S'more 07 said:


> The model I bought Mfg Part #000072548B, does keep the auto-dimming feature.
> 
> This interior rearview mirror features a modern frameless design, electronic compass, and auto-dimming functionality all designed for your driving convenience. The 3 integrating HomeLink® buttons can be programmed to operate most garage door openers.
> 
> ...


Please do as I am considering it for my car as well. Are you going to install or have the dealer do it?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

tiger16 said:


> Let me know how the Homelink Mirror works out for you. I did read onthis forum that you lose the auto dimming of the side mirrors with the new Homelink Mirror.


Yep, unless something has changed, which should result in a different part number, the HomeLink auto dim mirror does not support the driver’s side exterior mirror auto dim function. So it is technically only compatible with the SE models.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

tiger16 said:


> Please do as I am considering it for my car as well. Are you going to install or have the dealer do it?


I will be installing it myself, a fairly easy install.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I had the dealer install the Homelink mirror before I took the car. I'm pretty sure you will lose the autodimming sideview mirror. I use the Homelink at least twice a day. Personally I've missed the sideview mirror dimming function like never  .


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Toyin said:


> I had the dealer install the Homelink mirror before I took the car. I'm pretty sure you will lose the autodimming sideview mirror. I use the Homelink at least twice a day. Personally I've missed the sideview mirror dimming function like never  .


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I did this on my GTI, seem to remember pulling A pillar sucked. Anyone who has done this, let me know how the install goes/went. Best source? My dealer was clueless on this


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Jhawkcclux said:


> I did this on my GTI, seem to remember pulling A pillar sucked. Anyone who has done this, let me know how the install goes/went. Best source? My dealer was clueless on this


The A-pillar doesn’t have to be removed on the Arteon.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

S'more 07 said:


> I will be installing it myself, a fairly easy install.


Just finished installing the HomeLink mirror, a very easy install took 10 minutes. The hard part is getting the new mirror in the correct position before twisting it into place.
You do lose the auto-dimming for the driver's side mirror, the passenger side never had it. Doesn't really matter because we are getting full window tint done this week.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

S'more 07 said:


> Just finished installing the HomeLink mirror, a very easy install took 10 minutes. The hard part is getting the new mirror in the correct position before twisting it into place.
> You do lose the auto-dimming for the driver's side mirror, the passenger side never had it. Doesn't really matter because we are getting full window tint done this week.


Did you by chance make a video or snap pictures of the process? Congratulations I’m definitely considering it.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

tiger16 said:


> Did you by chance make a video or snap pictures of the process? Congratulations I’m definitely considering it.


I did not do a video or pic's, but here is a link to the video I followed. Very helpful.


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

S'more 07 said:


> Just finished installing the HomeLink mirror, a very easy install took 10 minutes. The hard part is getting the new mirror in the correct position before twisting it into place.
> You do lose the auto-dimming for the driver's side mirror, the passenger side never had it. Doesn't really matter because we are getting full window tint done this week.


Sorry if I missed this, but could you share what part number you installed?


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

They are small and not deal breakers, but certainly nuisances. A few have been said, so I will echo:


glovebox is so small and poorly designed it can't fit the manual. this is a first. mind blowing.
no garage door button except on that upgrade mirror?!
auto shut off at stop lights has to be reset each time you turn car on
lane assist...can't figure out if I can permanently shut this off? it's awful
transmission is just so bleh and feels outdated, sluggish
suspension isn't as smooth as I would have thought for this car, even with only the 19" wheels
the computer UI is confusing
temp control slide touch things are finnicky and unsafe when driving

I could probably think of more haha. It's a cool car though but some of this stuff is frustrating.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Golfa005 said:


> They are small and not deal breakers, but certainly nuisances….
> [*]glovebox is so small and poorly designed it can't fit the manual. this is a first. mind blowing.


This is my third or fourth car with that issue. 

I first saw this issue a couple decades ago when my mom got her new 1998 Lexus GS300. My Dad couldn’t get over the glove box. LOL! So when I first saw it on one of my own vehicles, it didn’t phase me. 

On my other cars I shoved it in the spare tire well, but I saw these inexpensive mesh Velcro nets while killing time and browsing Amazon. It’s stretched a little over the last 2yrs., but the Velcro has held strong and it still does what it’s intended to do. 

 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076GX24...abc_FP5WV1B3G9N4Y56QCPGF?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

I would say how there’s no DSG and launch control


----------



## marco_gymnopoulo (Sep 19, 2015)

The cheap interior with hard plastic. The sad thing is my cheap Jetta squeaks and rattles less than my Arteon. When I turn the AC on the dashboard starts to make cracking noise.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

marco_gymnopoulo said:


> The cheap interior with hard plastic. The sad thing is my cheap Jetta squeaks and rattles less than my Arteon. When I turn the AC on the dashboard starts to make cracking noise.





marco_gymnopoulo said:


> The cheap interior with hard plastic. The sad thing is my cheap Jetta squeaks and rattles less than my Arteon. When I turn the AC on the dashboard starts to make cracking noise.


Yah I get that for sure. I went from a Range Rover évoque to an arteon though and yah the Range Rover interior is super nice and elevated but the drive is so boring and always breaks down.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

S'more 07 said:


> I have a 2021 SEL Premium R line, which we love!
> 
> No way to reduce the size of the tachometer & speedometer..I have a 2019 Golf R, with the same digital cockpit and you can make them smaller to show more of the map in the middle.


iirc 2019 Active info display is different than 2021s. I just checked the map function on my 2019 Arteon


----------



## Golfa005 (Apr 13, 2021)

as of today the most infuriating thing is that there's a lizard somewhere in the passenger footwell behind the dash! haha. It was running between the seat, I squirted hand sanitizer at it and poof it went up behind the glovebox essentially and is MIA. fun stuff.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

mattmcmhn said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but could you share what part number you installed?


The model I bought Mfg Part #000072548B, does keep the auto-dimming feature.


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

beaumisbro said:


> iirc 2019 Active info display is different than 2021s. I just checked the map function on my 2019 Arteon


How did you get the bigger map to display ?


----------



## ORDNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

MtlArteon said:


> How did you get the bigger map to display ?


X2


----------



## mattmcmhn (Mar 31, 2021)

S'more 07 said:


> The model I bought Mfg Part #000072548B, does keep the auto-dimming feature.


Nice, thanks!



MtlArteon said:


> How did you get the bigger map to display ?





ORDNorth said:


> X2


Just push the “OK” button on the steering wheel once the cluster shows the map


----------



## ORDNorth (Jan 30, 2013)

mattmcmhn said:


> Nice, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, worked perfect, cycle the views from steering wheel, until map and then OK.


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ORDNorth said:


> Great, worked perfect, cycle the views from steering wheel, until map and then OK.


If it helps, the Radio Nav screen also has an on-screen button to project the map in the AID.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

S'more 07 said:


> I have a 2021 SEL Premium R line, which we love!
> 
> No room in the glove box for the owner manual.....
> No Homelink standard .... ordered the replacement mirror with Homelink for $250.00.
> ...


While you can’t reduce the size of the dials on the new smaller 10” cockpit, you can do the full map view which is missing from the original larger 12” cockpit. 

As for the homelink mirror, something to note is that when you install it, the auto dimming outside drivers mirror will no longer function. VW totally messed this one up.


----------



## S'more 07 (Aug 5, 2007)

As for the homelink mirror, something to note is that when you install it, the auto dimming outside drivers mirror will no longer function. VW totally messed this one up.
[/QUOTE]
Yes this is correct, however, we tinted the windows no worries


----------



## Jay Goldz (Apr 30, 2021)

il_voce said:


> VW asked me for feedback on my 2019 Arteon SEL-R. I am posting it here because it (eventually, sorry) gets to what is most infuriating to me.
> 
> The Arteon is a triumph of packaging and value. My family occasionally needs to haul a lot of stuff around but we don't want or need an SUV/wagon/van, and we usually ride with one adult in the back seat on long trips. This means that cargo space and rear seat comfort are very important to us. We are also thrifty, so a premium product at near-premium price appeals to us in any consumer good. I found a lot more value in the Arteon than I did in the other cars I was shopping when considering a new vehicle in 2019. The digital cockpit, large sunroof, soft leather seats and ambient lighting stand out as premium features. Plus the car looks great at any angle. Paint is deep, exterior styling is unique and handsome. I also get outstanding sales experience and customer service at my local dealer, Falcone VW.
> I hesitated somewhat to give an excellent rating only because some of the safety features are so intrusive that turning them off has become part of my pre-launch routine. Seat belt. Engine on. Radio on. Climate set. Start-stop off. Once I have done that, I turn off the front collision warning/intrusion. It has nearly wrecked me twice by braking when it should not have. I don't trust it to protect me from anything except rapidly approaching pavement. I also dislike and distrust the radar cruise control. I understand why even the closest setting keeps the distance it does (lawyers, man...), but keeping that distance invites drivers to cut in front of me, which causes a reaction by the radar cruise to slow me down, which forces traffic behind me to slow down or pass me, the latter of which results in the car that moments ago was behind me finding a nice large space in front of me to cut into. Repeat this cycle endlessly. It also does not get back up to the set speed with enough urgency once I pull into a clear lane. This often results in the car behind me driving into a tailgating situation even if he is going a reasonable speed. I do not blame that driver for the angry gestures and (usually) inaudible swearing that inevitably occurs. I am sure that radar cruise is a tolerable feature on a sparse highway where the frustrating elements of it won't occur very often or for drivers who don't care to participate at all in managing their speed (lazy or distracted), but for an engaged and defensive driver, it is a total bummer. I would not mind it so much if there were a setting for traditional cruise control to go along with the radar cruise. I will never buy another car with radar cruise if I can help it, even if it means leaving VW for Lada.
> Otherwise, great car.


Are you in Indianapolis? I just bought one from Falcone as well


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The new software is glitchy on the 2021. That’s my biggest complaint over the 2019 so far.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

ice4life said:


> The new software is glitchy on the 2021. That’s my biggest complaint over the 2019 so far.


To add to this. I have had a handful of random issues in the last month of ownership. I think all of them amount to the system not having enough ram, or having a memory leak of some kind. Most signs (to me) lean more towards memory leak.
I currently have 2500 miles on the '21.


On two occasions, I have powered on the car and the camera system would not work. the button by the shifter did nothing. putting in reverse did nothing. after the car power cycled (not just turn off, and turn on, but turn off and left for ~8-10 minutes) did the system come back online. 
On one occasion, the radio had zero audio. from bluetooth, from carplay, from the radio, XM, anywhere.. just zero audio. I was about 5 minutes into my 1.5 hour long journey and the entire system crashed and rebooted and it was completely fine. while still driving. didn't cause issues from a driver perspective but from a convenience perspective it was suboptimal.
Wireless carplay is inherently laggy, but the lag is sometimes minimal and sometimes horrendous. 
Occasionally (again, wireless carplay issue) after a journey with a quick stop where everything works fine, on getting back into the car in less than 10-15 minutes, carplay refuses to connect or boot at all. This has happened on maybe 3 grocery runs.
The system takes an awful long time to boot, and is not consistent with boot times. anywhere from 15 to 45 seconds. 
only once, I had waze navigation in the center console, and the map moved from the gauge cluster back to the nav screen on the radio and it refused to let me move the map back to the gague cluster. the option to send it back was completely grayed out. This fixed itself again after a car off for 10-15 minutes/reboot type situation. I run dash map + waze map constantly so this was an one time anomaly.

All of these specific issues lend me to believe there is a memory leak somewhere in their system. after a few cycles the system crashes and starts the whole situation over again.

For the airplay specific issues I have not ruled out that my old phone with not current software could be a culprit (iphone 8 iOS 13.4) so I don't fault VW entirely on that bit. 

One of the features I don't like is that they do not allow VW nav and waze nav simultanously. This might be an airplay feature, but previous in my GTI I ran VW nav and waze nav (phone not airplay) simultaneously because I could compare routing between the two. I miss that here but I'm ok only using waze, as it has proven itself over time to be optimal.

There is one thing that this car does that my'18 atlas will not do, which is allow me to have a bluetooth audio source seperate from the carplay source. driving with kids, in the atlas, if I have (wired) carplay on the console, I cannot bluetooth the ipad audio at the same time (kids watching a movie). I have to unplug carplay (lose my map on the large display) and then do bluetooth ipad for the kids. On a recent weekend trip I was able to have wireless carplay still managing nav, while also having the ipad in the back run bluetooth audio through the car. for me, this is a subtle functionality but a huge win as a parent of small kids.

now, enough about the infotainment system. On the whole, I think it has some issues, but when it works it's great. 

My actual issues with the car so far are


haptic feedback buttons on steering wheel. when I test drove the car this was my only dislike about it. And as an owner I still can say I do not prefer the fake buttons on the steering wheel. While I can 'click' or 'swipe' the volume/next track buttons, and swiping is a nice new option for control, it's is also just as easy to accidentally brush the wheel with your wrist or press one button and accidentally slide across another and give unintentional input. I also have yet to drive the car while drenched from the rain but I do suspect that wet hands will lead to less than 100% accuracy on steering wheel button use.
The same goes for the AC controls being touch, but with zero tactile feedback there, or any real buttons whatsoever.
The fact that I lost the 'sync' button on the AC cluster, and have to pull up the menu to sync the front AC systems (I have a sync button in my atlas)
The shifting is a bit heavy under load. I have not yet fully hooned out the car, but even when lightening up on the pedals in a reasonable rev range, the shifts, while slow, still buck a bit more than one would desire. I probably won't push the engine/transmission too hard until after my first oil change here coming up.
kick/lift gate has a ~60% success rate. somehow it always works when my hands are full (yay!) but it never works when I want to show it off to a friend (boo!)
That's my short list so far. Otherwise I'm absolutely loving the car.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

For the kick, I notice I need to take a step back for it to work. Try that. it also does kick to close now which is new for the 2021.

as for my bugs, I wouldn’t say I’m experiencing the same. However here are some of mine:

1) Road sign recognition warning resets every time I start the car. It will go back to 0mph over as a warning. Sometimes in the IQ drive driver assistance menu (new), it will say 6mph over with a European sign, and that’s not even an option. The options are 0,3,5mph over and sometimes the sign switches back to a us sign. So that is clearly glitching out. 

2) When you start the car the sign is always the European one until it sees its first us sign when it switches. Very weird.

3) Nav takes forever to turn on. Usually takes upwards of a minute. The old system was much quicker. 

4) CarPlay will just show a black screen sometimes even though it is connected and playing music. I think this is an issue with the wireless CarPlay connection.

5) Sometimes the Qi charger will randomly disconnect even though the phone hasn’t moved. This is not that common but it happens.

6) 360 camera will show a black space where the image of the car is supposed to be. Then it will randomly show up.

7) The heated seats show up on the screen when you press the button but the ac seats don’t when you press them. On my 2019 they both did. You can access the ac seat on the screen if you first press the heated seat button.

8) I cannot exit the backup camera screen until I go 10mph or press the X. I used to be able to press the soft buttons like app to exit it. This is annoying when I’m in my alley going slow and want to adjust CarPlay when in D.

9) The map in the cockpit resets its zoom distance to random distances every time the system starts up. Could be 700 feet or 250 feet or 500 feet. It is not set to auto, I usually leave it at 200 feet to see the 3D buildings (new).


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

ice4life said:


> For the kick, I notice I need to take a step back for it to work. Try that. it also does kick to close now which is new for the 2021.
> 
> as for my bugs, I wouldn’t say I’m experiencing the same. However here are some of mine:
> 
> ...


sounds like the programming of the user interface in the 2021 Arteon is still a work in progress. Hopefully VW will offer patches ot TSBs to fix these issues.


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Only thing for me is the sunroof shade opens just slightly on its own. I close it fully every time but it just likes to slide back every time I see it. My CC did the same thing


same thing happened in my MK7 GTI. Drove me absolutely nuts! never even used the sunroof so I'm pumped my Arteon does not have one LOL.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

The G Man said:


> sounds like the programming of the user interface in the 2021 Arteon is still a work in progress. Hopefully VW will offer patches ot TSBs to fix these issues.


I’m sure it’ll ultimately be rectified with the OTA updates


----------



## saikam (Mar 3, 2021)

Minichado said:


> kick/lift gate has a ~60% success rate. somehow it always works when my hands are full (yay!) but it never works when I want to show it off to a friend (boo!)


I’d be thrilled with this sort of success rate! Mine doesn’t work at all. I had started a thread about this issue.Back in Feb, two weeks after purchasing my ‘21 R Line Premium, I took it back to the dealer. Long story short, they couldn’t figure it out. They made a call to VW and we’re told that it was a known issue and a software patch was in the works and that the software would be updated OTA when available. When an OTA update became available last week,I got a little excited, but nothing was fixed. It’s a feature I’ve gotten so used to with my other vehicle, so kind of sucks not to have it working



Minichado said:


> On one occasion, the radio had zero audio. from bluetooth, from carplay, from the radio, XM, anywhere.. just zero audio. I was about 5 minutes into my 1.5 hour long journey and the entire system crashed and rebooted and it was completely fine. while still driving. didn't cause issues from a driver perspective but from a convenience perspective it was suboptimal.


This exact thing happened to me just two days ago. However, my system didn’t reboot. Simply turning the infotainment system off/on didn’t do anything. After turning off the car and waiting about 5 mins, started the system again and all was good 



Minichado said:


> The fact that I lost the 'sync' button on the AC cluster, and have to pull up the menu to sync the front AC systems


Not having an actual sync button has annoyed me more than I thought it would lol!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Try stepping back after kicking. I’m telling you that makes a difference.

Also if you are having a freeze in the infotainment you can reset it by holding the power button down for 10 seconds rather than waiting to restart the car.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

ice4life said:


> Try stepping back after kicking. I’m telling you that makes a difference.
> 
> Also if you are having a freeze in the infotainment you can reset it by holding the power button down for 10 seconds rather than waiting to restart the car.


oh nice. I will definitely try this. That would flush the mem and since I'm convinced its a memory leak that would be amaze.

As for the trunk kick thing. I have had great success having it close. lt senses my leg, beeps until you physically walk away, then closes. on openning though I can't figure it out at all lately. but maybe it's a bug they will fix. It's not the feature I bought the R-line premium trim for so I'm OK with it not working. plus I love the default sneaky VW logo hatch handle like my GTI anyways. 

360 cam and the wheels were what I liked for the top trim, btw. I can't get over how sharp those 20" look.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Front seats seem too high. I keep reaching for the seat controls to make sure it is lowered all the way. Might have to take a look at the mounts. This thing sitting on shims?


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

Besides the lower grade carpet and lack of a “Homelink” device on a SEL P, I also agree with the previous posters about the slow software on the infotainment system. When I put the car in reverse the backup camera comes on right away. When I begin to drive forward it takes too long for the car to transition from the rear camera to the main menu. Just for grins I compared it to my Honda Odyssey. As soon as I put the Odyssey in ”D” the rear camera disappears. The software definitely needs an update or patch.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

tiger16 said:


> Besides the lower grade carpet and lack of a “Homelink” device on a SEL P, I also agree with the previous posters about the slow software on the infotainment system. When I put the car in reverse the backup camera comes on right away. When I begin to drive forward it takes too long for the car to transition from the rear camera to the main menu. Just for grins I compared it to my Honda Odyssey. As soon as I put the Odyssey in ”D” the rear camera disappears. The software definitely needs an update or patch.


This is by design until you hit 15 mph. Took me awhile to get used to it on my CC years ago but totally appreciate it now. Great in parking lots...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

faroodi said:


> This is by design until you hit 15 mph. Took me awhile to get used to it on my CC years ago but totally appreciate it now. Great in parking lots...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay but why would the rear view camera be on while you are moving forward?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tiger16 said:


> Okay but why would the rear view camera be on while you are moving forward?


So your rear camera will not keep turn on and off when you parallel park or make a 3 point turn, its a German thing, the Japanese do not do it for some reason. It still amazed me that German and Japanese both make great cars but their design philosophies are so different.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

The G Man said:


> So your rear camera will not keep turn on and off when you parallel park or make a 3 point turn, its a German thing, the Japanese do not do it for some reason. It still amazed me that German and Japanese both make great cars but their design philosophies are so different.


Roger that. 😄


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

tiger16 said:


> Besides the lower grade carpet and lack of a “Homelink” device on a SEL P, I also agree with the previous posters about the slow software on the infotainment system. When I put the car in reverse the backup camera comes on right away. When I begin to drive forward it takes too long for the car to transition from the rear camera to the main menu. Just for grins I compared it to my Honda Odyssey. As soon as I put the Odyssey in ”D” the rear camera disappears. The software definitely needs an update or patch.


You can always X out of it by pressing the X on the top right of the screen.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Yep, Passat does it too and yes you can X out of it if you want to.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

I actually kind of like the back up camera staying on as you drive forward. I don't know why but I like it

One of the YouTube car review channels complained about the seats sitting too high


----------



## tgd2021 (Feb 21, 2021)

Anyone have issues with SEL Premium R-Line headlights at night? Can’t drive at night without at least a half dozen oncoming drivers flashing high beams at me. And yes, I’m only running low beams. The fix is to turn the screws to aim them down, but figured this would be set correctly from the factory. I guess not.


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

tgd2021 said:


> Anyone have issues with SEL Premium R-Line headlights at night? Can’t drive at night without at least a half dozen oncoming drivers flashing high beams at me. And yes, I’m only running low beams. The fix is to turn the screws to aim them down, but figured this would be set correctly from the factory. I guess not.


Haven't had an issue and the lights are fantastic.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

tgd2021 said:


> Anyone have issues with SEL Premium R-Line headlights at night? Can’t drive at night without at least a half dozen oncoming drivers flashing high beams at me. And yes, I’m only running low beams. The fix is to turn the screws to aim them down, but figured this would be set correctly from the factory. I guess not.


I've read people complaining about that about the Arteon. Maybe your auto level isn't working?


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

tgd2021 said:


> Anyone have issues with SEL Premium R-Line headlights at night? Can’t drive at night without at least a half dozen oncoming drivers flashing high beams at me. And yes, I’m only running low beams. The fix is to turn the screws to aim them down, but figured this would be set correctly from the factory. I guess not.


I get flash once a while but I have the SEL P+ with the 4 headlights, people always think I have the high beam on. In your case, it might be just aim too high. If you are driving 2 or 3 car length behinds a car and your headlights are shinning on their rear window, your beam is too high. I actually adjusted mine up because it was aim too low from the factory. Besides that, the headlights were not rated highly by the agencies due to its glare.


----------



## Arteon Wayne (Jun 9, 2020)

tgd2021 said:


> Anyone have issues with SEL Premium R-Line headlights at night? Can’t drive at night without at least a half dozen oncoming drivers flashing high beams at me. And yes, I’m only running low beams. The fix is to turn the screws to aim them down, but figured this would be set correctly from the factory. I guess not.


I've gotten a flash here and there from people, but I've noticed if I'm going up hill or down hill, it seems to be that angle that causes people to get hit. I don't usually get flashed on flat road.


----------



## Toyin (Feb 18, 1999)

I've gotten flashed on rare occasions. The 2019 SEL Premium R-Line had good ratings for headlights. It was the lower model trim that got dinged for glare. 

As for the back up camera, I personally wouldn't want the back up camera mechanism opening and closing multiple times when doing 3 point U-turns or going back and forth from drive and reverse during any maneuver. I also like the fact that it stays on as I watch my garage door close when I pull out of the garage (I back into the garage)


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

So I’m at just a thousand miles and 2 months in, but I have to say, this thing rides a lot rougher than I think it should. I know the 20’s have a roll in it, but my GTI was butter compared to this. Post winter roads don’t help, but I can’t help but think something isn’t rights. Might take it in, but not sure what to say. I do occasionally get some groans and grunts from the front end. Anyone in KC want to drive it/compare? Been a long time since my test drives, but don’t remember it feeling like this, even set on comfort. My wife hates it, insist we take her Atlas everywhere Thanks


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> So I’m at just a thousand miles and 2 months in, but I have to say, this thing rides a lot rougher than I think it should. I know the 20’s have a roll in it, but my GTI was butter compared to this. Post winter roads don’t help, but I can’t help but think something isn’t rights. Might take it in, but not sure what to say. I do occasionally get some groans and grunts from the front end. Anyone in KC want to drive it/compare? Been a long time since my test drives, but don’t remember it feeling like this, even set on comfort. My wife hates it, insist we take her Atlas everywhere Thanks


The suspension does take a while to break in. My ride was so bad when new that I had the dealer check for the shipping donuts in the suspension, there was none. I would say after 3 or 4 thousand miles, it got better. My wife hates my Arteon too and insist on taking her SUV everywhere, females seem to have a thing for SUV. Personally, I like driving low and the handling is so much better than a SUV. Had a SUV once and hated it, it just feels so clumsy.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Weird mine is not too firm at all. And changing the settings makes a drastic difference in the ride. I usually drive in custom with it set between comfort and normal suspension firmness.


----------



## Jack-e-son (Aug 11, 2020)

I actually don't like driving in comfort mode on the highways. I found it too bouncy. Normal is okay but kind of dull and boring. I drive "custom" with sport steering and dcc to between normal and sport, so 75%, and engine to normal. Local streets I'll throw it into comfort mode.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I agree about the comfort suspension being bouncy on the highway. I do love that there is such a range from comfortable to sporty.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jack-e-son said:


> I actually don't like driving in comfort mode on the highways. I found it too bouncy. Normal is okay but kind of dull and boring. I drive "custom" with sport steering and dcc to between normal and sport, so 75%, and engine to normal. Local streets I'll throw it into comfort mode.


Geez....after reading that, that makes me realize that there are more settings that I didn't know about and/or I need to play with on this car now 🤦‍♂️


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

snobrdrdan said:


> Geez....after reading that, that makes me realize that there are more settings that I didn't know about and/or I need to play with on this car now 🤦‍♂️


If you go to custom mode then click adjust on the top right of the screen it will bring up a bunch of settings to play with. Click on DCC to make the bar adjuster appear which has 15 settings!

By using the preset modes it also adjusts the DCC appropriately to that level. Eco is soft sport is firm for example.


----------



## Aero1900 (Feb 9, 2019)

For those of you on 20s, I think someone should try going with a taller sidewall tire. 

Obviously the overall diameter is going to increase and the speedometer is going to be off a tiny bit, but you will probably get a substantially improved ride quality.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Aero1900 said:


> For those of you on 20s, I think someone should try going with a taller sidewall tire.
> 
> Obviously the overall diameter is going to increase and the speedometer is going to be off a tiny bit, but you will probably get a substantially improved ride quality.


The ride isn't (that) bad on the 20's actually. YMMV

As for a larger tire, I kicked around the idea of maybe a 235/40/20 but the tire choices in that size are limited with only 3 options on TireRack, lol
And then jumping to a 245/40/20, you're almost 1" larger in overall diameter over stock. I've seen people complain how this car is sluggish off the line & adding a taller tire will just slow it down even more. Just sayin'


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok, was at the dealership today for wife’s Atlas. They have 2 Arteon SEL P R Lines on the lot. they both sit 28 1/16“ fender to ground, and another guy on here w a new one sits 28 1/4. I’m sitting at almost 29” ftg. I looked for pucks, but will lift her up tonight and see why I am riding so high. I’m at 1000 miles, dealership cars are both at 100, so I don’t know if settling is an issue. Tire pressure is spot on. Anyone with thoughts? Trying to figure out why this car rides like **** compared to test drives. Dealership is 45 mins away, heading there next


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I’m an idiot. Asked twice when I picked it up, looked for myself, but obviously didn’t pull boot down far enough. 6 mf’n pucks. *******s! What should I ask for? Alignment at minimum?


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

might depent on the local highways but on the highway I've found comfort to be awesome. we have an elevated section of a few miles that has bumps every little bit, and most cars sit there and bump and oscillate over the whole thing. in comfort I can go over it at 60 or 80 and it's smooth as butter. 

By comparison, sport mode is much much tighter than my stock GTI suspension was. like when I roll off the bump of my garage I immediately know it's in sport mode. rides like it's on rails.

Normal mode is.. it's aaalmost good but not quite right for me. I think normal is a bit too tight. And I always stick in normal for like a few miles, then bop back to comfort. on curvy roads comfort is def too wallowy and I go to normal or sport. otherwise, I think I"m 80% comofort, and 20% sport when I'm trying to have fun.

And, at least not modified, I've come to terms with the fact that this is not a 'sports car'. My GTI had way more pull. and the gear ratios confound me. Coming from 6MT I thought the 8 speed would have shorter/closer gears, but the low gears are way taller than I expected. in my GTI I could pull from 2krpm all the way up to 5krpm in 2nd/3rd/4th. whatever gear. in this thing (and yea, I know it's waaay heavier), 3rd gear at anything below 4k rpm feels like it's struggling. but to get to 3rd at 4k I've got to shift from second above 6k rpm.

So basically, unless I have the pedal to the floor and or hold the gears waaaay high, it doesn't put me in the seat like the GTI did. At this point I feel like I may buy another GTI or golf R in the future, to keep along side this car. If I drive this one like I did the GTI, I'll destroy it, and I think I would be better served to hold back just a little bit to keep this one running well for longer.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Funny how owners are comparing the Arteon to a GTI, they do have the same engine and they are both made by VW but the similarity ends there.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

The G Man said:


> Funny how owners are comparing the Arteon to a GTI, they do have the same engine and they are both made by VW but the similarity ends there.


eh, it was my last car that I drove for 9 years. so its what I have in recent memory. for sure they are different. that was quite apparent, and one of the reasons I bought a differnet car instead of another GTI.

My bud has a stage 2 arteon, with the AWD, and it pulls a lot more similarly to my GTI. that's really the only place I can directly compare them.


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

Minichado said:


> eh, it was my last car that I drove for 9 years. so its what I have in recent memory. for sure they are different. that was quite apparent, and one of the reasons I bought a differnet car instead of another GTI.
> 
> My bud has a stage 2 arteon, with the AWD, and it pulls a lot more similarly to my GTI. that's really the only place I can directly compare them.


There is another thread in here on a car and driver article that compares the Arteon to the Golf R, that is why I pointed it out on this thread.


----------



## Minichado (Apr 26, 2021)

The G Man said:


> There is another thread in here on a car and driver article that compares the Arteon to the Golf R, that is why I pointed it out on this thread.


10-4. I was close on waiting for the new R to hit the NA market but I am pretty happy having got the arteon now. wife likes it too. can't go wrong with that  

I may pick up an R in a few years anyway as the play car.


----------



## KCJeep (Dec 5, 2018)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Well, I’m an idiot. Asked twice when I picked it up, looked for myself, but obviously didn’t pull boot down far enough. 6 mf’n pucks. *******s! What should I ask for? Alignment at minimum?
> View attachment 90978
> View attachment 90979


What dealer is this that needs to go on the wall of shame? I am in the area and would like to know.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, 2 really. Clowns in Columbia MO filled out the PDI and checked the box, then shipped the car to Lawrence KS. I asked them if the pucks were removed, 2 times. They are standing with the “PDI was filled out by Machens........”. They have agreed to do an alignment and ‘check things out’. Which I’m sure means nothing. Sure rides nice now.
kicking myself, but really, how hard is this and every forum still has these issues w VW dealers
🤦‍♂️


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Interesting, never seen these pucks before.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Well, I’m an idiot. Asked twice when I picked it up, looked for myself, but obviously didn’t pull boot down far enough. 6 mf’n pucks. *******s! What should I ask for? Alignment at minimum?
> View attachment 90978
> View attachment 90979


----------



## VitaminVan (Jul 6, 2017)

Can you check for them without lifting the car? I took a peek - but not much clearance to look.

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VitaminVan said:


> Can you check for them without lifting the car?


No. 
You need to jack the car up and then just lift up the strut boot to see if they are there or not


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

^^^^^^ this
hence why I referred to myself as an idiot. I looked with out lifting and didn’t see them.
taking load off, there is a ton more room. I had to compress the boots 95% to find the little bastards. They were accessible from the top, smack in the middle of springs


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

I am sorry to say this, but never, EVER trust a dealer.
I have an issue that over here in the UK, I cannot find a dealer who will do an oil change by extraction from the top like you guys in the USA. They all want the car on ramps, undertray off, sump-plug out etc.
It is infuriating, as I want it done my way, but also need the service stamp too.
If anyone knows a VW dealer in the UK who can actually do what I want, please let me know!


----------



## Mlamanna (May 4, 2021)

Jhawkcclux said:


> Ok, was at the dealership today for wife’s Atlas. They have 2 Arteon SEL P R Lines on the lot. they both sit 28 1/16“ fender to ground, and another guy on here w a new one sits 28 1/4. I’m sitting at almost 29” ftg. I looked for pucks, but will lift her up tonight and see why I am riding so high. I’m at 1000 miles, dealership cars are both at 100, so I don’t know if settling is an issue. Tire pressure is spot on. Anyone with thoughts? Trying to figure out why this car rides like **** compared to test drives. Dealership is 45 mins away, heading there next


What is the official height?
I'm at 28 in front and 28.5 in the back


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

The paddle shifters. I'm always hitting them by accident as I rest my fingers on the spokes. Plus they're too small


Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------

